
8-bit smartphone for secure open source communication recieves nlnet.nl support - BallyBrain
https://nlnet.nl/project/Mega65/
======
BallyBrain
Extra links for further information:

[https://mega65.org/](https://mega65.org/)

[https://c65gs.blogspot.com/2020/06/ultrasonic-
communications...](https://c65gs.blogspot.com/2020/06/ultrasonic-
communications-for-mega65.html)

